# Stevens 410 bolt retaining screw



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a Stevens (savage arms co.) mod 59A bolt action 410. The bolt retaining screw has worn and will allow the bolt to come completely out when extracting the shells. Any body know where one of these can be obtained? 
Thanks


----------



## GAR (Apr 20, 2010)

*Parts*

Try here:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=5568


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 22, 2010)

GAR said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=5568



Thanks for the info.
The part that I need shows that they are sold out.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the bolt retaining screw you are talking about on the bolt or other part of the gun?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 23, 2010)

It's #23 on the exploded diagram on the gunspartscorp.com
It's called a bolt stop screw.
It screws in from the out side of the bolt housing into a slot in the bolt so as to prevent the bolt from coming out of the gun upon extraction of a shell.


----------



## Washington95 (Apr 23, 2010)

Might have to have gunsmith/machinist make one if you have the old one if cost is reasonable to you, or check/call Numrich arms to see if they might have a screw that you can shorten, etc, to fit.  Need size, threads/in, etc


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the two I have are a model 37 and 58.  But if you can find the same screw off one of them, you can have it.  I don't have the bolts for these guns.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 24, 2010)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Well the two I have are a model 37 and 58.  But if you can find the same screw off one of them, you can have it.  I don't have the bolts for these guns.




Thanks;
This is actually for a friend of mine. I'll take some pics of the gun and the screw removed and do a comparison.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 25, 2010)

pics posted


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 26, 2010)

The model 37 doesn't have that screw.  The 58 has a screw with a clip on it.  As of now I can't get the screw to budge.  Have some liquid wrench on it now and will try it in a day or two.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks I have not had any luck anywhere.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 28, 2010)

*Here is what I have*

Here it what I have, it looks like it will not work, but here it is.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree looks to be a courser thread and the head is different.
I guess I will have to make one.
That's gonna be fun.
Thanks for the effort.


----------

